# Have You Seen This!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Read this girls 

http://news.independent.co.uk/uk/health_medical/article1956578.ece
Love

Vicki x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for content of external internet websites.


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI Vicki

So will this help you in ur situation??


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep...definitely...If I can't egg share again...we'll share DH's swimmers..he got plenty of them 

Gee..thats made my day!


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Oooh I bet it has Vicki.  When do u find out if u can e/s again?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Ooops let me re-phrase what I said...I meant to say I CAN'T egg share again...my eggs are ok for me to use but no good for a recipient...so sperm share is our only hope unless my GP can twist Aberdeen's arm to check my remaining tube.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats brilliant news hun! I bet you did a little jig when you saw that!!   

xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Wow Vicki, looks like most clinics will end up doing sperm share eventually! This is great news honey! If our next attempt is unsuccessful it is something that Baz and I are definitely considering in order to lower the cost of our treatment

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxxxx


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Vikki

Thats great news for you - after your disappointing news from Darlington this must seem like a real "light at the end of the tunnel" for you.

I must admit it has lifted my spirits a bit two, as I was feeling a pressured from the only having 3 goes on egg share thing. This seems to open up a whole new avenue to try if that doesn't work, or if after my first go on egg share I can't do it again, I can always fall back on DH's super swimmers - now I don't feel quite so that it is all down to me.

Thank you for posting the thread in the first place - I am sure I'm not the only one it has given another avenue of hope to, however distant it may be

Hugs & Bubbles

Sarah


----------

